# Tesco Ireland Beer Offer -



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Just for the irish on here.

Tesco are giving back 20% on all beer purchases until Sunday.......

Now feel free to correct my maths here but as a beer drinker, I reckon for every €100 I spend on beer, I will get €21 back in tesco vouchers. If I exchange these for Irish Ferries/Stena vouchers I will get €84 for my €100. So €100 really costs €16

The corsa had the front two wheels in the air on the way home tonight. Please tell me what is wrong with the calc above if anything.

Regards


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Jams101

Maths seems good to me, but how on earth are you going to get to the ferry after drinking all that beer?

Andy


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tesco maths*

Hi Jams.
Afraid your maths are somewhat flawed.

For £100 sterling or euros, you'll get equivalent of £1 or euro in vouchers which when converted to clubcard deal will be £4 or 4euros.

So if you get 20% more it will be 1.2 euros times four so 4.8.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Tesco maths*



exmusso said:


> Hi Jams.
> Afraid your maths are somewhat flawed.
> 
> For £100 sterling or euros, you'll get equivalent of £1 or euro in vouchers which when converted to clubcard deal will be £4 or 4euros.
> ...


Tesco are giving 'back' 20% on you clubcard in november mailing...www.tesco.ie.......the devil is in the detail


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Been shopping....


----------

